# [SOLVED] speedtouch 330 / orange broadband problems



## flipside (Mar 29, 2008)

i have a speedtouch 330 modem with orange and i try and set it up using the disk that orange sent and it get to step 4 (plug modem in to usb) and goes no further ? the pc is detecting the modem because the new hardware wizard comes up wanting to install the drivers. could do this but then wont connect to orange. help !!!!!!!!!!!!:4-dontkno


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: speedtouch 330 / orange broadband problems*

Hard to say, does Orange say the modem is compatible?


----------



## flipside (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: speedtouch 330 / orange broadband problems*

YEP ITS THE ONE ORANGE GAVE ME :4-dontkno


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: speedtouch 330 / orange broadband problems*

I'd call Orange and have them help. They're responsible for helping get you on-line, part of the cost of doing business.


----------



## flipside (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: speedtouch 330 / orange broadband problems*

its ok sorted it ! the disk orange supply is crap , just downloaded the stand-alone speedtouch 330 drivers from Thompson and worked a dream . dare i say better than before !!!!!!!1


----------



## itsmarkdavies (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi Flipside, i know it's been a while since yr post but i have same problem - i've got the drivers but just wanted to ask you if you still used the Orange CD, or ignored that and created a connection manually yourself after you'd installed the drivers ?. Thanks, Mark.


----------

